# Mac eyeshadow display - The colour scheme



## chrissyvg257 (Apr 17, 2008)

This may come across as a weird question but I'm gonna ask anyways. I have a fair amount of MAC 15 pan palettes at home and I love how the MAC eyeshadow display looks at the stores and counters (with it going from lightest to darkest within the color spectrum). I want to do that with the shadows I have but I can't seem to get it right. Does anyone know the order that they go in or if there's a templete I can follow. (I'm not sure if they display it in any specific order but I love it.) Thanks.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

Maybe you can go to the MAC website and arrange all the eyeshadows by color spectrum or something?


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

i arrange my 15 pan pallettes by color (one for blues, one for greens, purples, browns, etc..) and put the darker shades at the top row and the lighter ones at the bottom. For example in my blue pallette i have Deep Truth, then Freshwater under it, then Electric Eel. I dunno if I explained that clearly but you can check out my collection thread for pics! =)


----------



## chrissyvg257 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

I tried the MAC site but it doesn't look the same.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_i arrange my 15 pan pallettes by color (one for blues, one for greens, purples, browns, etc..) and put the darker shades at the top row and the lighter ones at the bottom. For example in my blue pallette i have Deep Truth, then Freshwater under it, then Electric Eel. I dunno if I explained that clearly but you can check out my collection thread for pics! =)_

 
I do the same thing. I color coordinate my pallettes


----------



## chrissyvg257 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_i arrange my 15 pan pallettes by color (one for blues, one for greens, purples, browns, etc..) and put the darker shades at the top row and the lighter ones at the bottom. For example in my blue pallette i have Deep Truth, then Freshwater under it, then Electric Eel. I dunno if I explained that clearly but you can check out my collection thread for pics! =)_

 
Thanks. That kinda helps. You have such a beautyful collection.


----------



## cocodivatime (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

This is a good question.  I was going to arrange mine according to the color specktrum on mac.com but if someone knows a better way please let me know


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

I think the way that it's organized on maccosmetics.com is how it's supposed to be organized in the store...at least that's the way it is at my counter.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

MAC counters and freestanding's use a chart called a "schematic" to arrange the shadows in a uniform manner.  Every counter's should be the same, of course noting that freestandings and pros will be slightly different as freestandings carry more shades than counters and pros carry more shades than counters and freestandings. 

The schematic is periodically updated as shadows are added to and DC'd from the regular line. 

To be honest, I've never really looked to see how the schemtaic syncs up with the website, but both work on the properties of colour spectrums, so I would imagine they are close.

Any MAs out there have a copy of the current schematic?


----------



## COBI (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

It's funny because when I sort by color spectrum on the website, it always looks like some colors are just completely out of order, in a really odd place within the colors.


----------



## erine1881 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

the online schematic is nowhere even close to the counter one.


----------



## janelovesyou (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

I just arranged my shadows into new palettes and I basically just eyeballed it.
I was going to try and just go from light to dark but I noticed that didn't work right with my purples. So I used each line as a different kind of purple and went from light to dark on each line for each kind of purple.

EX:





I wish I could get a hold of the counter schematic, that would be so much easier. Once I was tempted to go to the counter with my palette and stand their and arrange mine like theirs.


----------



## erine1881 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

ok. here goes. this is for counters. duplicate colors have been substituted for store only colors.

mylar, blanc type, brulex2, bisque, grain, tete-a-tint, samoa silk 
naked lunch x2, expensive pink, paradisco, gleam, rule x2, coppering
shroom, orb, malt, hush, jest, mythology x2, cranberry
vanilla, vapour, phloof, yogurt, sweet lust x2, da bling, girlie
pink freeze, pen 'n' pink, pink venus, swish, sushi flower, post haste x2, plum dressing
quarry, shale, star violet, sketch, blackberry, beauty marked, shadowy lady, signed sealed
seedy pearl, stars n' rockets x2, creme de violet, hepcat, trax, nocturnelle, fig1 
crystal, beautiful iris x2, satellite dreams, purple haze, parfait amour, poison pen, graphology

dazzlelight x2, rice paper x2, motif
nylon, gorgeous gold x2, goldmine
juxt x2, swimming, humid x2
flourishing, greensmoke x2, sumptuous olive x2
surreal x2, aquadisiac x2
steamy x2, shimmermoss, newly minted, plumage
tilt x2, moon's reflection, electric eel, clarity
freshwater, prussian, deep truth, contrast x2

retrospeck, soba, era, cork, woodwinked, tempting, romp, espresso
bamboo, arena, amber lights, texture, saddle, brown script, swiss chocolate, antiqued
wedge, kid, honesty, all that glitters, honey lust, satin taupe, mulch, bronze
soft brown, haux, sable, twinks, brown down, corduroy, folie, handwritten
omega, patina, charcoal brown, coquette x2, brun, mystery, embark
filament, vex x2, copperplate x2, club x3
silver ring, scene, print, knight divine, nehru, typographic, black tied, carbon
gesso, vellum, chill, crystal avalanche, white frost, forgery, electra, idol eyes


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

Erine, 

Now could you make a revised one inclusive of my 300 or so LE shadows? lol  Just kidding. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mizzbeba (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

HOLY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the info Erine...and good question chrissy!  I've wondered this myself and tried using the website.  Now my babies will be next to their right siblings.


----------



## erine1881 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Erine, 

Now could you make a revised one inclusive of my 300 or so LE shadows? lol Just kidding. 

Thanks for the info! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
as you can see, it was S L O W this entire weekend at the counter!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_as you can see, it was S L O W this entire weekend at the counter!_

 
Been there.  I guess everyone is out of town, huh?


----------



## erine1881 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Been there. I guess everyone is out of town, huh?_

 
they are.  the weather's been frickin awesome this weekend (of course i've gotta work all three days!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), plus with the indy 500 yesterday, the mall's been deserted.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

Thank you so much!! that is going to come in really handy! 
Do you put the LEs somewhere else?


----------



## juxt123 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

why do they do two of some eyeshadows?


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_why do they do two of some eyeshadows?_

 
Like Erine mentioned above, stores carry more colours than counters, but use the same displayer, so they fill that hole in the displayer by adding a duplicate of the one next to where the missing shadow would be.

Additionally, if they discontinue a shadow they will do the same thing.


----------



## Lizzie (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

Erine, you're amazing!


----------



## jin1022000 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

Eh... I went to the MAC counter and memorized a couple of the order. THEN I GOT LAZY!!!!!!!! >.<"


----------



## erine1881 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_Thank you so much!! that is going to come in really handy! 
Do you put the LEs somewhere else?_

 
at the store, we put LE shadows in a beaker on the counter.

for my own stash, i don't organize them this way.  mine is completely different cause i am very anal/OCD about how i organize EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## PepperRebekah (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow display*

I don't know whether this is gonna make sense or not but, does anyone know what the duplicate colours would be in the store schematic? 
TIA


----------

